# Please help



## tazman1919 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been trying to flash touch of gold for eclipse 2.1. But for some reason when I reboot out of recovery, the theme isn't there, its the same theme I just had. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

How are you flashing it? Did you wipe cache and dalvik first?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## tazman1919 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I've flashed some other themes since then and they have worked but im gonna try clearing cache and see if that works

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

where is Touch of Gold?


----------



## tazman1919 (Jan 18, 2012)

Go to eclipserom.com then go to the themes forum. I just tried clearing cache and dalvik but it still didn't flash. Must be a bad zip file.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Did you flash the eclipse zip before without wiping to get a"clean" flash? I usually do this just to be safe

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

tazman1919 said:


> Go to eclipserom.com then go to the themes forum. I just tried clearing cache and dalvik but it still didn't flash. Must be a bad zip file.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


ok i'm familiar with eclipserom.com and am on it every day...i simply don't find any gold themes for the Bionic?


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Another thing to try is mounting system first, wipe cache, and flash.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

crashercarlton said:


> ok i'm familiar with eclipserom.com and am on it every day...i simply don't find any gold themes for the Bionic?


I believe he means a touch of ginger.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

I would just reflash Eclipse 2.1rc wipe cache, and then let that boot, restart and flash "touch of ginger" (if thats what you're using) wiping cache again...


----------



## tazman1919 (Jan 18, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1331970 This is what I was talking about

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Did you post over in xda about this? Maybe its a crappy file.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## tazman1919 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah that's what im thinking but no I didn't post.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Dude, that theme is for the X2.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, there you go.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Dude, that theme is for the X2.


+1, even if the phones are running the same rom bro, the themes still have to be ported by someone to make them work on other phones


----------

